

Why President Obama Has The 'Jobs' Equation Backwards - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110808/01223415426/why-president-obama-has-jobs-equation-backwards-supporting-patent-reform-that-limits-jobs.shtml

======
michaelpinto
If you're upset with the patent reform legislation don't blame the politicians
-- they don't know anything about patents, the only thing they really know is
what lobbyists are in favor of or against. And in this case you can bet the
patent reform legislation is supported by both the tech and pharma industries.
In fact if you even look at our small corner of the universe many VCs really
want to invest in companies that have intellectual property that can be
protected, so in a sense our entire industry is really the problem and you
shouldn't expect Washington to change anything.

